# Elgin Twin Bar Sn Location



## rollfaster (Apr 3, 2016)

Where do I find the serial number on this 39( I think ) elgin twin bar? Would like to verify the year and also if it's Westfield or Murray built. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Rob,
   I have the same bike. It could be a 1938 or a 1939. It is a twin 40. The serial number is located underneath  by the bottom bracket, but it is mostly hidden by the welded on kick stand bracket. I could only make out a couple of numbers on mine.
Nice complete bike you found, good luck with it! Here are a few pictures of mine........Wayne


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 3, 2016)

It looks a lot like mine


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 3, 2016)

That's great. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 3, 2016)

Scrubbinrims knows the difference between the Murray and columbias.  I'll check for the numbers on mine tomorrow


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mine was Supposed to be a Twin 60, has the Serial # On the Tube by Right Side Drop Out!!
I Have Wondered for Almost 3 Years!!
Has a 39 and Some Other #s!!
Bike is Out of Reach Now!


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 15, 2016)

What Happened; Carlitos Makes a Comment and Everyones "Shuts Up"???


----------

